# C'mon Poults!



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2018)

Not normally a fan - except for Ryder Cup!

But after last week's 'misunderstanding', I'm rooting for him to win Houston and then do well at Augusta!


----------



## xcore (Mar 31, 2018)

Doing surprisingly well!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 31, 2018)

He got to keep it going tomorrow. He has a tendency to blow up in the final round when in with a chance. Liable to throw in the odd Sherman


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2018)

Got Â£5 e/w (free bet) on him @ 70/1.

After last year where he thought that he'd lost his card, only for a miscalculation meant that he kept it.
Last week they mistakenly thought he'd made the masters and now needs to win in Houston to qualify.
 I reckon he's going to do it....
He'd better do it, or at the very least finish in the top 8.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2018)

[video=youtube;6vKzrwMMUD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vKzrwMMUD4[/video]


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

so impressed with Poults and his attitude to be honest

screwed over last year with all that rubbish about "not" getting his card.. when he did

now screwed over by some official telling him he in the masters , then telling him oh wait your not (just before he teed off.. why not wait? he might have made it)

goes into this weekend having to win to make the masters 
round 1.. +1.. miles off the lead... ready to pack and go home
round 2 an impressive -8 .. puts himself in contention 
moving day round 3... -7 again to go in clubhouse leader and end up joint leader going into round 4

if he doesnt win it will be massive loss for the masters considering his desire to get there .. but either way he has showed just how good he actually still is.

COME ON POULTS


----------



## hovis (Apr 1, 2018)

i have Â£10 on him at 70/1.  i thought he'd be worth a chuck when i heard he has to do well do make the masters.  also had Â£5 on Thomas peters.  looks like that one is dead


----------



## Dasit (Apr 1, 2018)

So how come Sharma got an invite but is quite a few places below Poults


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2018)

Special invite, probably because he's won a couple of recent tournaments and The Masters wants to get the Indian subcontinent watching..
It is after all, an invitation only event and they can invite whoever they like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

And thatâ€™s why it shouldnâ€™t be a major - that and the tradition of past winners playing


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And thatâ€™s why it shouldnâ€™t be a major - that and the tradition of past winners playing
		
Click to expand...

Past winners, some like old cripples, taking up the space of a top pro.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And thatâ€™s why it shouldnâ€™t be a major - that and the tradition of past winners playing
		
Click to expand...

If the masters shouldnâ€™t be a major then none of them should

Best event bar the open. Beautiful course and full of history 

How Golf should be enjoyed


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If the masters shouldnâ€™t be a major then none of them should

Best event bar the open. Beautiful course and full of history 

How Golf should be enjoyed
		
Click to expand...

Not arguing with the last two lines.

But it is the only Major to invite it's participants


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If the masters shouldnâ€™t be a major then none of them should

Best event bar the open. Beautiful course and full of history 

How Golf should be enjoyed
		
Click to expand...

The Open 1860
US Open 1895
US PGA 1916
US Masters 1934

Nowhere close in standing to the other 3; smallest effective field and an invitational to boot.  It might make dramatic TV viewing but it should not be a Major.


----------



## ademac (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And thatâ€™s why it shouldnâ€™t be a major - that and the tradition of past winners playing
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with this.
As much as it is a great spectacle and I love watching it, I just cant see how its a major tbh when its invite only. 

Really hope Poulter makes it there too.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

ademac said:



			Have to agree with this.
As much as it is a great spectacle and I love watching it, I just cant see how its a major tbh when its invite only. 

Really hope Poulter makes it there too.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not invite only tho. You qualify for it.. Top 50 go and if you finish Top 12 last year and so on you get in

Best system


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2018)

Danny Willet will be pulling trees this year &#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Danny Willet will be pulling trees this year ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s so good. If willet gave up Golf now he could play it for life and we could get some nostalgia watching him  

Same if woods got so badly injured he retired he could go back and just play the masters


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s so good. If willet gave up Golf now he could play it for life and we could get some nostalgia watching him  

Same if woods got so badly injured he retired he could go back and just play the masters
		
Click to expand...

You shouldnâ€™t be entered if you canâ€™t compete though, thatâ€™s my take on it anyway.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 1, 2018)

Some 'deadwood' get to tee it up at the USPGA....

Anyway, C'MON Poults!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 1, 2018)

If any of them 'deserve' to be dropped from Major status, it's the US PGA! Not that I am suggesting that happen.

There is a set qualification criteria that covers the vast majority of players that will be invited. The 'past champions' is (now) unique the this tournament, but no longer seems to cause any problem. The 'at the discretion of the Masters Committee' invitation is, imo, an excellent 'tool' to promote golf!

The simple test for whether it's a Major or not is to ask any player which tournament they would most want to win - and I'd bet that the answer for the vast majority, if not all, would be The Masters!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s not invite only tho. You qualify for it.. Top 50 go and if you finish Top 12 last year and so on you get in

Best system
		
Click to expand...

You still have to be invited by the Masters Committee.
If Tiger slagged off the course, calling it worse than a 10 dollar goat track and that all the Members were child molestering wife beating crack heads that wouldn't be fit to rot in Hell, he might be surprised to get his invite next year - reigning champion or not
Invitation is at the discretion of the Masters....yes there is a qualification process that gets you an invite - not withstanding the above - but it's still invite only.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If the masters shouldnâ€™t be a major then none of them should

Best event bar the open. Beautiful course and full of history 

How Golf should be enjoyed
		
Click to expand...

The Masters is an Invitational at the end of the day - the â€œcommitteeâ€ invite who they wish - they are under no obligation to even invite the world number one. Itâ€™s a closed shop and is actually everything you want to change in the game. Itâ€™s also beyond the rules of the USGA and R&A as has been seen in recent years. 

It is a lovely course no doubt but still imo shouldnâ€™t be a major.

All the other majors players earn their way in , there is no â€œinvitesâ€ and ensure that it is open to all.


----------



## IainP (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyway, back to Poulter. I'd like to think his primary motivation will be trying to win this golf tournament. Should he do it, any spin offs are a bonus.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2018)

There is something special about Golf ( unlike any other sport) that I can go play a course that the greats have played, I can putt on the same green that Tiger or Jack or Rory etc have putted on.

I can pay and play on almost any course on the open rota but I canâ€™t get to play Augusta . 

I love The Masters , itâ€™s a wonderful spectacle, but I hate it that the course isnâ€™t available for the public to play on. 

Iâ€™ve also said before that the winning exemption should be limited to say 10 or 15 years, there is utterly no point in players like Lyle, Faldo or Woosnam taking the places that should be filled by current top players.

So for the above 2 reasons, it shouldnâ€™t be a major. 
Having said that, I hope Poults gets an invite and does well, also if he qualifies by right for the Ryder Cup, the USA wonâ€™t like that .


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 1, 2018)

Pouters showing what he is capable of and I certainly hope he can pull it off tonight. It can't do him any harm in terms of getting in the Ryder Cup team.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2018)

I love the Masters but not the tv coverage. I want to be able to watch live from the first shot until the last like I do at The Open. No live coverage until 8pm is complete rubbish in this day and age.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 1, 2018)

Would like to see Polts win this would be great for him and most definitely get him into the Ryder Cup.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 1, 2018)

Past champions, amateur champions, top 50 in the world, top 30 in fedex, recent major winners etc etc etc

What a bunch of hackers &#129300;


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2018)

I've never been a great fan of Poulter, but my God I want him to win tonight.
What an effort it would take for him to win, especially after his poor first round.
I just hope the pressure doesn't take it's toll.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			I love the Masters but not the tv coverage. I want to be able to watch live from the first shot until the last like I do at The Open. No live coverage until 8pm is complete rubbish in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you mean 'just like the open, when it is not on the BBC'.

But yes, I am not a fan of their restrictions on coverage. Yet another reason why it should not be a major.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			I've never been a great fan of Poulter, but my God I want him to win tonight.
What an effort it would take for him to win, especially after his poor first round.
I just hope the pressure doesn't take it's toll.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, still can't warm to him. Comes across as an arrogant idiot.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I assume you mean 'just like the open, when it is not on the BBC'.

But yes, I am not a fan of their restrictions on coverage. Yet another reason why it should not be a major.
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Proper coverage like Sky do.


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2018)

3 in front early, its in his hands as they say


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

shame he cant find this kind of golf in a major.... because this is seriously good to watch


----------



## ademac (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s not invite only tho. You qualify for it.. Top 50 go and if you finish Top 12 last year and so on you get in

Best system
		
Click to expand...

It is invite only. That isnt up for debate.
If the committee dont want to invite you then you cant play, even if you are world no.1.
So yes it is invite only.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

ademac said:



			It is invite only. That isnt up for debate.
If the committee dont want to invite you then you cant play, even if you are world no.1.
So yes it is invite only.
		
Click to expand...

still hands down the best major to watch. magical

I know which one id rather play in


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2018)

Gets my vote for a major deffo. Look forward to it every year.

Squeaky bum time for Poulter. I canâ€™t see him getting the job done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			still hands down the best major to watch. magical

I know which one id rather play in
		
Click to expand...

All about opinions and seen far too many polls that always go for the Open - mainly because the viewing isnâ€™t restricted to the great unwashed 

Even watching it is restricted both ticket wise and television wise- itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s bad about golf

You sound like you just swallow up the Sky hype about it - and itâ€™s going to be even worse this year


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All about opinions and seen far too many polls that always go for the Open - mainly because the viewing isnâ€™t restricted to the great unwashed 

Even watching it is restricted both ticket wise and television wise- itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s bad about golf

You sound like you just swallow up the Sky hype about it - and itâ€™s going to be even worse this year
		
Click to expand...

I think part of the appeal of the masters is that it's pretty exclusive and invitation only and an invite tends to mean you are someone in the game whether as an amateur or pro. I quite like the fact it's hard to come by tickets it means true golf fans are the ones who go, you don't get hecklers etc. Coverage is always pretty comprehensive in my opinion and you have the option of watching coverage from amen corner from pretty early on in the day if you fancy. I love the open and think it's the greatest golf tournament but the masters isn't far behind in my eyes and I'd imagine over in the states the open would be behind both the masters and us open in a lot of people's eyes. Masters is great to watch just because of the course setup the excitement it brings, how prestine the place is and the colours . Always signifies the start of the proper golfing season in my eyes


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 1, 2018)

Without me checking the record books. For all this talk of it being an invite. Had anyone ever not been invited when they we're in a position thatvwoukd usually see them qualify?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Golf is on sky chanel 121 for any1 that hasnt sky sports


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Without me checking the record books. For all this talk of it being an invite. Had anyone ever not been invited when they we're in a position thatvwoukd usually see them qualify?
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering this


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Without me checking the record books. For all this talk of it being an invite. Had anyone ever not been invited when they we're in a position thatvwoukd usually see them qualify?
		
Click to expand...

On the flip if poulter didnâ€™t make it whatâ€™s the odds of a cheeky invite to say sorry you been dicked about past 2 years by moronic officials


----------



## MartynB (Apr 1, 2018)

3 shot lead!


----------



## Duckster (Apr 1, 2018)

Theyâ€™ve got there rules and qualifying criteria.....

Come on IJP!!


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			On the flip if poulter didnâ€™t make it whatâ€™s the odds of a cheeky invite to say sorry you been dicked about past 2 years by moronic officials
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there may have been an African American player back in the late 50's 60's who wasn't allowed to play...fortunately all in the past


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

Charlie sifford I'm sure was the guys name


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 1, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I'm sure there may have been an African American player back in the late 50's 60's who wasn't allowed to play...fortunately all in the past
		
Click to expand...

Any idea of a name or is that based purely on an idea if their being a prejudice? Which I'm sure tjey wouldhave exercised if it had occurred.....

For me the term invite is as valid as fans being called patrons? It's just their terminology. Those that go are generally good enough for me.

Edit. Just seen the name.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

I think Sifford was the player that they changed the rules so that he couldnâ€™t ever play - removed the â€œinviteâ€ to the Canadian Open Winner ( when he was leadin ) - he knew that he would never get an invite to play there


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure he should have been invited more than once, Trevino also had a pretty strong distaste for the Augusta hierarchy


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Sifford was the player that they changed the rules so that he couldnâ€™t ever play - removed the â€œinviteâ€ to the Canadian Open Winner ( when he was leadin ) - he knew that he would never get an invite to play there
		
Click to expand...

Appears 67/69 he should have qualified. 

Don't want to go too far off in a tangent as during that era I'm sure plenty of injustice occurred. For me, it doesn't make the masters less of a major. It does stink that it ever occurred.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

Things happen, all in the past no point talking about it 50 years later as it's not going to change anything. It's done and that's it


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 1, 2018)

By the looks of things heâ€™s going to have to win it as the others are not giving it away.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Things happen, all in the past no point talking about it 50 years later as it's not going to change anything. It's done and that's it
		
Click to expand...

Exactly . How many talented players never took up the game due to class and ethnic background etc. 

Itâ€™s in the past now. Canâ€™t change that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Appears 67/69 he should have qualified. 

Don't want to go too far off in a tangent as during that era I'm sure plenty of injustice occurred. For me, it doesn't make the masters less of a major. It does stink that it ever occurred.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just another reason why it shouldnâ€™t be a major for me - that sort of attitude will be there at the club - things like the boiler suits , calling spectators â€œpatronsâ€ , itâ€™s all just things that outside golfers people would point to as reasons for golf being all about snobbery 

Poults should have got that birdie - still leading but needs a lot of grit to keep ahead at the moment


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly . How many talented players never took up the game due to class and ethnic background etc. 

Itâ€™s in the past now. Canâ€™t change that
		
Click to expand...

Neither can you bang on about their great history without looking at all of it, good and bad.  No, you can't change the past but you can learn from it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow all square .. c how young boy handles it  now he in with chance of winning


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s just another reason why it shouldnâ€™t be a major for me - that sort of attitude will be there at the club - things like the boiler suits , calling spectators â€œpatronsâ€ , itâ€™s all just things that outside golfers people would point to as reasons for golf being all about snobbery 

Poults should have got that birdie - still leading but needs a lot of grit to keep ahead at the moment
		
Click to expand...


Tbf whether it's deemed a major by the officials or not. A tournaments importance will be decided by the fans . The Europa league is meant to be important video cares about it till the quarters? Just as  The masters will imo by players and fans always be deemed as important. And a major.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Neither can you bang on about their great history without looking at all of it, good and bad.  No, you can't change the past but you can learn from it.
		
Click to expand...

The open tho will be rife with this aswell tho.. how many ethic players will have been refused in Golf clubs who could have been at the open.. golf itself was rotten. 

It happened.. canâ€™t change it


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 1, 2018)

I love the Masters, start of golf season, great course beautifully set up that youâ€™re familiar with, back nine charges, Couples winding back the years but..

Itâ€™s history is troubling and under current still definitely there but we chose to ignore. Chasing the tiger book had an interesting chapter on it, and the lengths gone too to keep it prestine.

Weaker field in terms of numbers with past champions and the invite point causes an issue. Should Sharma have got a special invite despite not meeting qualifying criteria when Poulter in 51st hasnâ€™t received one etc


On today, Poulter just shaving too many holes, hopefully Poulter can find one more birdie to get it done.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I love the Masters, start of golf season, great course beautifully set up that youâ€™re familiar with, back nine charges, Couples winding back the years but..

Itâ€™s history is troubling and under current still definitely there but we chose to ignore. Chasing the tiger book had an interesting chapter on it, and the lengths gone too to keep it prestine.

Weaker field in terms of numbers with past champions and the invite point causes an issue. Should Sharma have got a special invite despite not meeting qualifying criteria when Poulter in 51st hasnâ€™t received one etc


On today, Poulter just shaving too many holes, hopefully Poulter can find one more birdie to get it done.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically weaker field yet the one major that illudes Rory 

If the open was at St. Andrews every year I think it would be better personally


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 1, 2018)

Using the logic of some on here The Open Championship status as a Major should also be in doubt. 

After all it has been hosted by several Clubs who would not admit women as members. 

In addition it would have been pretty pointless attempting to become a member of some of those Clubs if you happened to be Jewish.

These attitudes and those of Augusta National previously referred to are reprehensible but do not diminish the event's status as a Major.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 1, 2018)

Poulter looking shaky all of a sudden


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh dear oh dear...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Poulter looking shaky all of a sudden
		
Click to expand...

Stupid pundits saying things like last winner to hit all greens in reg before heâ€™s even finished the round lol

Looks like itâ€™s duck faces to lose now .. if I tuned in Iâ€™d think itâ€™s the 1980s heâ€™s got a old school look about him


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2018)

Car crash golf in the last few holes.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s just another reason why it shouldnâ€™t be a major for me - that sort of attitude will be there at the club - things like the boiler suits , calling spectators â€œpatronsâ€ , itâ€™s all just things that outside golfers people would point to as reasons for golf being all about snobbery 

Poults should have got that birdie - still leading but needs a lot of grit to keep 

I remember hearing how when Jack nicklaus won the open at muirfield his wife wasn't allowed in the clubhouse, laughable. If that's your logic for the masters not being a major then there are plenty of similar snobbery/sexist/elitist examples at the open so by your own logic that shouldn't be a major either
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 1, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Using the logic of some on here The Open Championship status as a Major should also be in doubt. 

After all it has been hosted by several Clubs who would not admit women as members. 

In addition it would have been pretty pointless attempting to become a member of some of those Clubs if you happened to be Jewish.

These attitudes and those of Augusta National previously referred to are reprehensible but do not diminish the event's status as a Major.
		
Click to expand...


I donâ€™t think it should change, thatâ€™s the majors we have and tradition out weighs it. But yes, I think people should be aware of the history, some of which I think continues, and some of the ridiculousness of banning reporters/commentators who disagree, run, say the wrong thing etc.

Iâ€™d say it doesnâ€™t help the Open to be held at men only clubs etc, but a difference is there regarding a separate body running the comp to the club, anyone being able to pay to play etc and generally being reported openly.


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2018)

Got to give the kid credit, keeping his cool!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

xcore said:



			Got to give the kid credit, keeping his cool!
		
Click to expand...

He looked so nervous on the tee on 17 but smashed it straight down the middle 

See how he does over water now.. think itâ€™s too late for poulter now.. not gonna catch him


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bunker vs fairway.. should be a cracking ending


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2018)

Fair play to the kid!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

xcore said:



			Fair play to the kid!
		
Click to expand...

Dunno why Iâ€™m rooting for poulter so strong

He has had his chances in his career and not taken them. This win will set up this kid .. so really should be rooting for him 

Shame gutted for poults but hates off to his guy. Great round


----------



## Captainron (Apr 1, 2018)

Playoff baby!!


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2018)

Thereâ€™s life in the old dog yet!


----------



## Jimbop90 (Apr 1, 2018)

Match play putt!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2018)

Credit where its due. Some putt.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 1, 2018)

Gah! I want to go to bed! Great stuff


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Whatâ€™s the play off situation here boys and girls?


----------



## MartynB (Apr 1, 2018)

Amazing, Poulter must have momentum now!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Gah! I want to go to bed! Great stuff 

Click to expand...

Same Iâ€™m up at 5 lol


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2018)

Â£70 or Â£420....Come on Poults!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 1, 2018)

Henni straight out clubbing after the show.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 1, 2018)

Even if he doesn't win the tournament, that was a great putt from IJP on the last.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 1, 2018)

One thing for sure, he's in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2018)

Hossler's putt was so close to dropping in...millimeters between the 2 putts.


----------



## IainP (Apr 1, 2018)

And two visors on show as well, don't see that every week.

Might have to dig mine out if we ever have any sun


----------



## Captainron (Apr 1, 2018)

Poults Wins!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 1, 2018)

Tommo21 said:



			One thing for sure, he's in the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

this is what ive jus said to my mates. he on form, win here, ok masters, good follow up and he's a wild card pick easily.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2018)

Game over.


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2018)

Shame!


----------



## IainP (Apr 1, 2018)

xcore said:



			Shame!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, rather see someone grab it than another throw it


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2018)

Get in there!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 1, 2018)

xcore said:



			Shame!
		
Click to expand...

Devils advocate......would we be saying shame if Poults made that mistake. ?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 1, 2018)

Get on with it you choking chump! Why stuff around like that??


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 1, 2018)

Feel for the lad, but... Yes! Poults!


----------



## IainP (Apr 1, 2018)

Well done IJP, great story.
Probably be shattered next week!


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2018)

i guess he fancied playing Augusta again after all. Stunning win from where he was after day 1, clutch putt at 18. Exemption massive for him too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2018)

IainP said:



			Agree, rather see someone grab it than another throw it
		
Click to expand...

There's an argument that Poulter did grab it for me.  On grass rather than sand both times down 18, GIR on 18 twice, clutch birdie putt in regulation.  Did Hossler throw it or did Poulter up the pressure & force the error?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

Brilliant - one step in the RC team


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOM!
That was great television.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 1, 2018)

GET IN!!!!!!!

Sir Postman!!!!


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2018)

Even if you dislike Poulter, what he has had to go through the past 2 years, you've got to feel good for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice one IJP see you next week at the first major of the season

Worth the 30 mins less sleep


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/pgatour/status/980567006016552960

:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant - one step in the RC team
		
Click to expand...

did Casey do the same when he won the other week


----------



## ger147 (Apr 1, 2018)

Great win for Poulter.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 1, 2018)

Magical... no one celebrates like Poults...
[video=youtube_share;Hyb42qJhPBg]https://youtu.be/Hyb42qJhPBg[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2018)

What tv series are you watching?
Poults on fire, thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m watching ðŸ”¥ 
Best thing Iâ€™ve seen in ages.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 1, 2018)

As they say in football â€˜The lad Poulterâ€™s done fantastic there,Gary. Over the moon!â€™


----------



## Don Barzini (Apr 1, 2018)

Well done Poults! Great stuff. :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2018)

great to see.  big big baws.


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 2, 2018)

Great evening of entertainment - woke my wife up with my shout when he made the putt on 18! 

Love him or hate him, the guy has heart!


----------



## hovis (Apr 2, 2018)

hovis said:



			i have Â£10 on him at 70/1.  i thought he'd be worth a chuck when i heard he has to do well do make the masters.  also had Â£5 on Thomas peters.  looks like that one is dead
		
Click to expand...

cha-ching!!!!!!

just need bubba or leishman to come through on Sunday now


----------



## Slab (Apr 2, 2018)

Well done him, another 'unexpected' winner on tour this season. Some passion on show there 

What can we expect from augusta this week...

(& a shout out for the women battling away at the ANA this morning, but I won't add a spoiler)

That was a good weekend's golf on the tellybox


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2018)

hovis said:



			cha-ching!!!!!!

just need bubba or leishman to come through on Sunday now
		
Click to expand...

Good shout!  Great viewing last night, didnâ€™t think for a minute that heâ€™d do it.  Delighted for him.... the Masters will be fabulous


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2018)

I thought I heard that it was the first time someone from a first round position that far down the field has come back to win. I'm pleased for him especially given how the officials broke the news to him last week and his injuries. I'm not sure he'll do much as Augusta sadly but great to see him grind the result he needed especially that putt on 18 in regulation play


----------



## Dasit (Apr 2, 2018)

The way everyone keeps banging on about the Masters you would think this tournament was a Monday qualifier for it


Poulter just won his first stroke play event on the PGA tour, massive for him. 

Well done to the man, British golf had a great month


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dasit said:



			The way everyone keeps banging on about the Masters you would think this tournament was a Monday qualifier for it


Poulter just won his first stroke play event on the PGA tour, massive for him. 

Well done to the man, British golf had a great month
		
Click to expand...

Also more importantly has 2 year tour card .. glad to see it happen .. heâ€™s been on an upward trend since he â€œlostâ€ his card


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dasit said:



			The way everyone keeps banging on about the Masters you would think this tournament was a Monday qualifier for it


Poulter just won his first stroke play event on the PGA tour, massive for him. 

Well done to the man, British golf had a great month
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t scheduled to play in it and wouldnâ€™t of if he had already qualified for the Masters, it was his last and only chance to get in.

So I totally agree with your sentiment about his first strokeplay win on the PGA and that should be the news, but for Poulter it was his Monday qualifier.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 3, 2018)

Decent 3 minute IJP rd.4 highlights here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdjh2Bjg7Ak

Nice rhythm from Poults.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 3, 2018)

Has to go down as one of the great performances on the PGA Tour. Given the pressure to make it in to The Masters, given the mistake last week and then given his position after Round 1 it's an incredible performance. Won't get remembered or the recognition it deserves as it's Poulter, but he deserves a huge amount of credit. Not won a tournament in 6 years, never won a Strokeplay event on the PGA Tour and he does it when he needs a win to secure a spot in one of the big 4 tournaments. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2018)

Also good that someone who does not bomb the ball can still win. Really good looking course that you had to work your way around.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Has to go down as one of the great performances on the PGA Tour. Given the pressure to make it in to The Masters, given the mistake last week and then given his position after Round 1 it's an incredible performance. Won't get remembered or the recognition it deserves as it's Poulter, but he deserves a huge amount of credit. Not won a tournament in 6 years, never won a Strokeplay event on the PGA Tour and he does it when he needs a win to secure a spot in one of the big 4 tournaments. Brilliant stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think it's extraordinary. And leading into a Masters where people are building it up as one of the best in years with all the strong potential competitors, Poults qualifying at the last minute is just another story to add in.


----------



## drdel (Apr 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Has to go down as one of the great performances on the PGA Tour. Given the pressure to make it in to The Masters, given the mistake last week and then given his position after Round 1 it's an incredible performance. *Won't get remembered or the recognition it deserves as it's Poulter, *but he deserves a huge amount of credit. Not won a tournament in 6 years, never won a Strokeplay event on the PGA Tour and he does it when he needs a win to secure a spot in one of the big 4 tournaments. Brilliant stuff.
		
Click to expand...

You're right it was a great effort - If he was an American he'd be in the headlines.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2018)

If he didn't come across as such an arrogant prat, he might be more in the news over here.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Also more importantly has 2 year tour card .. glad to see it happen .. heâ€™s been on an upward trend since he â€œlostâ€ his card
		
Click to expand...

Good point, I'm really please for him, fingers crossed he can get up the rankings and qualify for the Ryder Team or at least get a captains pick?


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 3, 2018)

IainP said:



			Agree, rather see someone grab it than another throw it
		
Click to expand...

Are you joking, did you not watch it?

That putt on the 17th, if not described as grabbing it, I don't know what is!
So he forced the play off and then played unflappable golf - and won!

:thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			If he didn't come across as such an arrogant prat, he might be more in the news over here.
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I've seen him being interviewed he comes across as a normal guy talking enthusiasticaly about golf.  Never gives the impression of being an arrogant.................


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Whenever I've seen him being interviewed he comes across as a normal guy talking enthusiasticaly about golf.  Never gives the impression of being an arrogant.................
		
Click to expand...

Never seems arrogant to me. Came over rather humble in the post win interview, especially mentioning the injuries and speaking about his wife and family and the support they have given him. Always seems passionate about his golf rather than arrogant


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never seems arrogant to me. Came over rather humble in the post win interview, especially mentioning the injuries and speaking about his wife and family and the support they have given him. Always seems passionate about his golf rather than arrogant
		
Click to expand...

I think he came over arrogant on a tweet when someone goaded him and he bit saying Ferrari and several million quid come back (not my thoughts, always liked the bloke)... I like winners.... and yes, he was very humble in his interview.  Hopefully age has mellowed him, bit like Tiger??


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Are you joking, did you not watch it?

That putt on the 17th, if not described as grabbing it, I don't know what is!
So he forced the play off and then played unflappable golf - and won!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did thanks, did you? What happened on the 17th that impressed you so much?

My post that you quoted was made in real time, in response to xcore's post when Hossler put his 3rd shot in the play-off into the water.
Although rooting for Poulter, who did everything right with his two tee shots on 18, I also acknowledge what Hossler did to put himself into a potential winning position during the round. Poulter's big putt on regulation 18 was to force the play-off, not to win.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Whenever I've seen him being interviewed he comes across as a normal guy talking enthusiasticaly about golf.  Never gives the impression of being an arrogant.................
		
Click to expand...

The same can be said of Casey too, and Faldo. Don't warm to any of them. None of them will ever need an endoscope.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 3, 2018)

IainP said:



			Yes I did thanks, did you? What happened on the 17th that impressed you so much?

My post that you quoted was made in real time, in response to xcore's post when Hossler put his 3rd shot in the play-off into the water.
Although rooting for Poulter, who did everything right with his two tee shots on 18, I also acknowledge what Hossler did to put himself into a potential winning position during the round. Poulter's big putt on regulation 18 was to force the play-off, not to win.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad, it was, as you say, the putt on the 18th. 

Which forced the play off and on to the win.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Whenever I've seen him being interviewed he comes across as a normal guy talking enthusiasticaly about golf.  Never gives the impression of being an arrogant.................
		
Click to expand...

I think it was more in his younger days, and he's matured a lot now. I think he seems likeable in interviews and suchlike. It's just a shame he's an Arsenal fan really.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2018)

I think some of his reactions are more premeditated than natural outbursts. 

The chest pump was totally acceptable after the putt on 18 as heâ€™d just pulled off a great shot and rescued it. 

The celebrations at at the end of the playoff were ott as he had about 5 minuets stood on the green knowing heâ€™d won as soon as the bunker shot hit the water. 

I saw the Garcia celebrations at the Masters and recall the sincere response from rose. Thatâ€™s more sporting imo, nothing wrong with excitement. But imo thereâ€™s a time and a place.


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think some of his reactions are more premeditated than natural outbursts. 

The chest pump was totally acceptable after the putt on 18 as heâ€™d just pulled off a great shot and rescued it. 

The celebrations at at the end of the playoff were ott as he had about 5 minuets stood on the green knowing heâ€™d won as soon as the bunker shot hit the water. 

I saw the Garcia celebrations at the Masters and recall the sincere response from rose. Thatâ€™s more sporting imo, nothing wrong with excitement. But imo thereâ€™s a time and a place.
		
Click to expand...

If he can sink the putt _and _pre-plan the 'spontaneous' celebration then he's an even better player than i thought


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 4, 2018)

Undoubtedly will be a huge plus to Team Europe in the Ryder Cup - which is going to be miles stronger than it was in 2016, on home turf.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			If he can sink the putt _and _pre-plan the 'spontaneous' celebration then he's an even better player than i thought 

Click to expand...

I think you may have misunderstood. The celebration on the 18th /72nd hole is totally understandable and natural. It's a sudden rush if excitement.

The celebration on the play off is more premeditated imo as he had tome to accept what was happening as it was obvious for 5 minutes he woukd win.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think you may have misunderstood. The celebration on the 18th /72nd hole is totally understandable and natural. It's a sudden rush if excitement.

The celebration on the play off is more premeditated imo as he had tome to accept what was happening as it was obvious for 5 minutes he woukd win.
		
Click to expand...

It's still a release of tension when it's actually confirmed. Nothing is done until his ball is in the hole.


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think you may have misunderstood. The celebration on the 18th /72nd hole is totally understandable and natural. It's a sudden rush if excitement.

The celebration on the play off is more premeditated imo as he had tome to accept what was happening as it was obvious for 5 minutes he woukd win.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I got what you meant. I was referring to him potentially planning the celebration prior to hitting the 3 footer on the play-off hole too (that's how a 4-putt happens, when your minds not on the job in hand) And the play-off celebration was certainly muted compared to the 72nd hole which is a nod to him being pretty confident he would win 

As said, once its actually in then the release can start and emotions let out (I'm sure we've all had it ourselves in our own little ways, well multiple that by the circumstances/ramifications he faced)

If anything the 72nd hole would be the place to deploy a premeditated celebration, hole your putt and just as you're about to start 'match play' against the other fella. Chest thumping, King of the course type thing, this is my patch, only gonna be one winner here etc etc. 

That might well have an impact on many opponents in sudden death


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Nah, I got what you meant. I was referring to him potentially planning the celebration prior to hitting the 3 footer on the play-off hole too (that's how a 4-putt happens, when your minds not on the job in hand) And the play-off celebration was certainly muted compared to the 72nd hole which is a nod to him being pretty confident he would win 

As said, once its actually in then the release can start and emotions let out (I'm sure we've all had it ourselves in our own little ways, well multiple that by the circumstances/ramifications he faced)

If anything the 72nd hole would be the place to deploy a premeditated celebration, hole your putt and just as you're about to start 'match play' against the other fella. Chest thumping, King of the course type thing, this is my patch, only gonna be one winner here etc etc. 

That might well have an impact on many opponents in sudden death
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think many pros are gonna worry too much about 4 putting (unless theyâ€™re Rory.....).

i get the intial outburst. A first pump, a shriek. But it was more than that for me. I like poults, just saying that Iâ€™ve seen more gracious winners imo


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think many pros are gonna worry too much about 4 putting (unless theyâ€™re Rory.....).

i get the intial outburst. A first pump, a shriek. But it was more than that for me. I like poults, just saying that Iâ€™ve seen more gracious winners imo
		
Click to expand...

Gracious it wasn't I'll give you that  but very entertaining for me to watch

(While I'm not a Happy Gilmore type I do have a tendency to over-celebrate my little victories out on the course. Arms aloft for that rare birdie, cap off with a nod & wave to the imaginary galleries after sinking that long par-putt. I give myself enough grief over the rubbish that i figure I deserve to enjoy the victories)

So perhaps I just relate to Poulter's actions from a different point of view


----------



## PieMan (Apr 4, 2018)

First stroke play win on American soil.
First win anywhere in god knows when.
A win after being 120th or so after the first round.
Knowing that a win was the only way he'd make the Masters.
A win in a play-off against an American and a Texan (who let's face was playing very slowly).
A number of years battling injury and playing with loads of pressure to retain his tour card.

I actually thought his celebration at the end was right given those circumstances, irrespective of knowing he had won for about 5 minutes.

If that was me I'd have probably shaken my opponents hand, said 'well played, you'll win soon if you play like that' and then set off for a run round the green........and jumped in the lake!!! :whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Gracious it wasn't I'll give you that  but very entertaining for me to watch

(While I'm not a Happy Gilmore type I do have a tendency to over-celebrate my little victories out on the course. Arms aloft for that rare birdie, cap off with a nod & wave to the imaginary galleries after sinking that long par-putt. I give myself enough grief over the rubbish that i figure I deserve to enjoy the victories)

So perhaps I just relate to Poulter's actions from a different point of view
		
Click to expand...

I still celebrate my pars!

long putts dropping tend to shock e into silence more than anything else such is their rarity!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2018)

PieMan said:



			First stroke play win on American soil.
First win anywhere in god knows when.
A win after being 120th or so after the first round.
Knowing that a win was the only way he'd make the Masters.
A win in a play-off against an American and a Texan (who let's face was playing very slowly).
A number of years battling injury and playing with loads of pressure to retain his tour card.

I actually thought his celebration at the end was right given those circumstances, irrespective of knowing he had won for about 5 minutes.

If that was me I'd have probably shaken my opponents hand, said 'well played, you'll win soon if you play like that' and then set off for a run round the green........and jumped in the lake!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this 

Thought his celebrations were spot on when you consider his circumstances over the last couple of years and even more so over the last couple of weeks - certainly didnâ€™t see them as Ott but guess itâ€™s something to criticise him for


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2018)

PieMan said:



			First stroke play win on American soil.
First win anywhere in god knows when.
A win after being 120th or so after the first round.
Knowing that a win was the only way he'd make the Masters.
A win in a play-off against an American and a Texan (who let's face was playing very slowly).
A number of years battling injury and playing with loads of pressure to retain his tour card.

I actually thought his celebration at the end was right given those circumstances, irrespective of knowing he had won for about 5 minutes.

If that was me I'd have probably shaken my opponents hand, said 'well played, you'll win soon if you play like that' and then set off for a run round the green........and jumped in the lake!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good summary and would definitely have paid my admission to see you dive into that lake. Would make a huge splash


----------



## PieMan (Apr 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good summary and would definitely have paid my admission to see you dive into that lake. Would make a huge splash
		
Click to expand...

Not now - I'm the lightest I've been I years! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not now - I'm the lightest I've been I years! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Good man. I assume it would have been a tsunami a few years back then


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 4, 2018)

Some very good points being made about Poulter's attitude. I thought he was magnanimous in victory, how anyone can think he's an arrogant man after watching that I do not know.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Some very good points being made about Poulter's attitude. I thought he was magnanimous in victory, how anyone can think he's an arrogant man after watching that I do not know.
		
Click to expand...

Um, because he is?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Some very good points being made about Poulter's attitude. I thought he was magnanimous in victory, how anyone can think he's an arrogant man after watching that I do not know.
		
Click to expand...

Im with the majority here, I certainly dont think his celebration was OTT when you take into account what he's been through with his game in the last two years, then the last two weeks. Who ever knocks him for winning last week when he needed to and letting his emotions out after doing so is a k nob of butter!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Some very good points being made about Poulter's attitude. I thought he was magnanimous in victory, how anyone can think he's an arrogant man after watching that I do not know.
		
Click to expand...

I just don;t see the arrogance that he is accused of.  Watched him last night in a discussion on Sky and I thought he came across as a decent and thoughtful guy.

Mind you - that he turned professional with a handicap of 4 does suggest that in his younger days he might well have had significant _'look-at-me; aren't-I-great; I'm-going-to-be-a-star'_ traits.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just don;t see the arrogance that he is accused of.  Watched him last night in a discussion on Sky and I thought he came across as a decent and thoughtful guy.

Mind you - that he turned professional with a handicap of 4 does suggest that in his younger days he might well have had significant _'look-at-me; aren't-I-great; I'm-going-to-be-a-star'_ traits.
		
Click to expand...

According to his Wikipedia, his handicap was 4 because at his club where he was assistant pro he still had to pay extra to enter competitions so he didn't bother. :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			I think he came over arrogant on a tweet when someone goaded him and he bit saying Ferrari and several million quid come back (not my thoughts, always liked the bloke)... I like winners.... and yes, he was very humble in his interview.  Hopefully age has mellowed him, bit like Tiger??
		
Click to expand...

I used to follow him on twitter but stopped when he posted a picture of his new $30,000 settee. The ordinary man in the street just cannot relate to that, came across as arrogant then.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I used to follow him on twitter but stopped when he posted a picture of his new $30,000 settee. The ordinary man in the street just cannot relate to that, came across as arrogant then.
		
Click to expand...

That's not arrogant that's just buying what you can afford, same with his cars. 

Sure if we all had that kind of money we would find something to spend our cash on that other's don't see the value in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			That's not arrogant that's just buying what you can afford, same with his cars. 

Sure if we all had that kind of money we would find something to spend our cash on that other's don't see the value in.
		
Click to expand...

It is arrogant in a 'look at me' manner. 30k for a flippin settee! Get real. He can spend his money on whatever he wants but don't see why you need to put stuff like that in the public domain.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I used to follow him on twitter but stopped when he posted a picture of his new $30,000 settee. The ordinary man in the street just cannot relate to that, came across as arrogant then.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ 

What was it..?  'Global Tour Golfer'  and an Aerial photo outside his Mansion with all his Ferraris lined up With him and his massive head stood in the middle.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			That's not arrogant that's just buying what you can afford, same with his cars. 

Sure if we all had that kind of money we would find something to spend our cash on that other's don't see the value in.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to post about it though to be fair. Why would anyone care what he parks his backside on when he's watching TV?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 5, 2018)

Fair enough, and I note a few unfollowed, but what are people after when following a celebrity's twitter account if not for an insight of the lifestyle and thoughts behind it. It's unlikely many players are posting a hole by hole update, and any views of the rounds are normally covered by interviews/write ups.

After Houston he posted a picture of a netjets jet and Stenson waiting for him. It was pretty cool, but that's basically a brag and an advert for a sponsor. It's also not what the common man can afford and therefore arrogant by descriptions above. Still it's interesting to see as it is different to everyday life and also shows how players mix outside golf. Bit like Hatton thanking Stenson as his landlord when he drove over in his pimped out golf cart (well it had a radio).


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 5, 2018)

For me Poulter can do what he wants, dont like it, like it, whatever. As a golfer he's came from selling mars bars and it's great to see what his riches are as well as his down side. He's one of the very few players in the world who is willing to show his gains and there are many who gave/give out one persona but in reality it's much different. What he has done in the last few months and weeks is nothing short of miraculous. His Ryder cup record is outstanding and he's in the next Ryder cup team for sure and deserves to be. He's clearly devoted to his wife and family and that says a lot if you ask me. As far as I'm concerned he can show off as much as he wants to his 2 million plus twitter viewers, be as arrogant as he likes because he has the game to back it up. His passion for the sport is second to none and his passion for the Ryder cup cannot be surpassed. After injury and other issues he's dug himself out of a big hole and if he disappeared into the background, not one of us would have blinked an eye or ever believed he could do what he's just done. Poulter can carry on as he likes.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You don't need to post about it though to be fair. Why would anyone care what he parks his backside on when he's watching TV?
		
Click to expand...

That's social media!!

Did he pay that for it or is it just a free marketing tool for the companies. You see 'celebs' all the time advertising products on social media - pop stars post a picture of themselves and then tag whoever did their make up, whoever made the dress/shoes, whoever did their hair - it's all product led.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 5, 2018)

Tommo21 said:



			For me Poulter can do what he wants, dont like it, like it, whatever. As a golfer he's came from selling mars bars and it's great to see what his riches are as well as his down side. He's one of the very few players in the world who is willing to show his gains and there are many who gave/give out one persona but in reality it's much different. What he has done in the last few months and weeks is nothing short of miraculous. His Ryder cup record is outstanding and he's in the next Ryder cup team for sure and deserves to be. He's clearly devoted to his wife and family and that says a lot if you ask me. As far as I'm concerned he can show off as much as he wants to his 2 million plus twitter viewers, be as arrogant as he likes because he has the game to back it up. His passion for the sport is second to none and his passion for the Ryder cup cannot be surpassed. After injury and other issues he's dug himself out of a big hole and if he disappeared into the background, not one of us would have blinked an eye or ever believed he could do what he's just done. Poulter can carry on as he likes.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. 

Or if you don't like his social media images click unfollow.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I used to follow him on twitter but stopped when he posted a picture of his new $30,000 settee. The ordinary man in the street just cannot relate to that, came across as arrogant then.
		
Click to expand...

Or the time he got some heckler fired from their job. Show some class and ignore it, don't go down to the idiots level. 
The guy's too pompous for my liking..:ears:


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 5, 2018)

Again each to their own, but you're basically critiquing the person who got heckled during his job causing him issues, then abuse continued to him on twitter and the person got all excited recounting the story to barstools. And then when he responded just with the tweets and "think @x will be really proud of their employees" it's him being pompous.

I would suggest if you don't want to be identified then don't follow up boorish behaviour with a tweet that has your employer details (in the world of sport) in your profile.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 5, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Again each to their own, but you're basically critiquing the person who got heckled during his job causing him issues, then abuse continued to him on twitter and the person got all excited recounting the story to barstools. And then when he responded just with the tweets and "think @x will be really proud of their employees" it's him being pompous.

I would suggest if you don't want to be identified then don't follow up boorish behaviour with a tweet that has your employer details (in the world of sport) in your profile.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, poor lad. Suppose he can take comfort sitting on his 30k couch staring lovingly at his fleet of Ferrari's. I don't mind banter back and to, but taking away his livelihood because you're abit sensitive is out of order IMO. Imagine the abuse Tiger receives, seems to do a great job ignoring/blocking it out.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It is arrogant in a 'look at me' manner. 30k for a flippin settee! Get real. He can spend his money on whatever he wants but don't see why you need to put stuff like that in the public domain.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually for me just the selfie 'look-at-me' 'look-at-what-I have or am doing' curse of instagram, twitter, facebook, whatsapp. and the whole lot.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2018)

Why does a grown man feel the need to show on social media that heâ€™s just bought another Ferrari? 
Nice car,enjoy itðŸ‘ðŸ»
But itâ€™s a bit embarrassing when he feels the need to brag about it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's actually for me just the selfie 'look-at-me' 'look-at-what-I have or am doing' curse of instagram, twitter, facebook, whatsapp. and the whole lot.
		
Click to expand...

It's called modern living and modern society. It may not be comfortable or even correct but that's how it is. Nothing you can do to change it so either accept it or ignore it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2018)

Well Poults is continuing his good form at Harbour - currently sitting on top of the leaderboard


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Poults is continuing his good form at Harbour - currently sitting on top of the leaderboard
		
Click to expand...

I hope he  keeps it up, I substituted him for Tony Finau in my fantasy team, when i thought Finau had broke his ankle.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2018)

Blimey!!!
Talk about blowing it.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 15, 2018)

I thought he done good although he'll be disappointed. He can't win them all and it's hard to stay in the lead for all rounds. He's picked up about 200,000 dollars and it should move him up in the rankings. He also finished ahead of some notable world class players.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Tommo21 said:



			I thought he done good although he'll be disappointed. He can't win them all and it's hard to stay in the lead for all rounds. He's picked up about 200,000 dollars and it should move him up in the rankings. He also finished ahead of some notable world class players.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2018)

Wanted Poults to win, but was really happy for Kodaira at the end, great birdie on the third playoff hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wanted Poults to win, but was really happy for Kodaira at the end, great birdie on the third playoff hole.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Looked to me as though the Poults tank simply reached empty and he ran out of gas. Given the efforts of the last few weeks that's hardly surprising and he did so well to be in the lead for three and a bit rounds. Good final finish and a great birdie to close it out by Kodaira


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes bloke was completely knackered. However bigger picture he's a definite for a Captain's pick now having shown plenty on the PGA Tour.


----------

